# Gearbox Replacement Costs?



## Lucy Arbuckle (May 18, 2019)

Hi,

I have a 2004 1.8 Petrol TT (TRUZZZ8N241023545) which has a 'whirring' sound in 1st, 2nd and (fainter) 3rd gears, which the local garage says is most probably a gearbox bearing. If I buy a replacement gearbox, can anyone please give a ball-park price I could expect to pay to have the box replaced?

Thanks.

Lucy A.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I read a post on this forum about a gearbox shim which can be changed without removing the gearbox.

https://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/ ... d-cap.html

I would also get a second opinion before forking out £3K +


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't done this but the video makes it look quite easy?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> I read a post on this forum about a gearbox shim which can be changed without removing the gearbox.
> 
> https://www.darksidedevelopments.co.uk/ ... d-cap.html
> 
> I would also get a second opinion before forking out £3K +


3k :lol: have you been inhaling meth, it's no where near that price to replace a gearbox :lol:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Someone in here a few weeks ago said they are not paying another 3k for a gearbox?

What are we talking about then?

You may as well change clutch and fly wheel too.

So...
1. clutch and flywheel from a garage 500-800?
2. Refurbed gearbox 800?
3. Labour and extras 600?
4. Alignment 90
5. Whilst apart we noticed these bushes need replacing etc.. 150

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-tt-audi ... 3972255130


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> Someone in here a few weeks ago said they are not paying another 3k for a gearbox?
> 
> What are we talking about then?
> 
> ...


Considering that clutch ( full kit ) replacement can be done for a grand if you supplied a 800 quid gearbox and included wheel alignement you'd still struggle to spend 3k, it's less than a days work.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

A bit of it will depend where abouts you are in the country and which gearbox specialist you will be using, many gearbox companies just rebuild the box once it is out of the car so you have to remove and then replace it using another company which can be a bit trickey but not impossible as many of them work with a garage to get the box in and out.

My gearbox was penetrated from the outside and so required to be reshelled, whilst it was out it was rebuilt to deal with any first to second gear issues and the company worked with a local garage which did the removal and replacement! Each company did the work for less than £500 each so total was less than £1k . This was up in the North East.My clutch was not very old so it didn't need doing.

Well worth getting a couple of opinions on what's wrong before actually going ahead with the work so that you can be sure it needs doing!

Stevie


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

That's amazing to get a garage to sort it for 1k.- u expect a lot of people don't want to pay for the analysis as if you needed a new gearbox you would still have had to pay for the 2 hours to see what's wrong. Someone at worked paid 2k to have their gearbox rebuilt and my s3 had a 2k bill for gearbox rebuild in 2006.

Evans Halshaw charged a colleague £2200 to change the clutch on a v40. But they probably charge 150 quid an hour.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

3k..... you could screw the plates onto another car for that!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The 3k was my pessimistic estimation, it'll probably be less. The thing is... if you buy parts and pay for them to be fitted, no warranty from any garage, if fails.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

3k for a g/box or buy a running driving TT for 2.5k , mmmm let me think,


----------



## A_Banging_Donk (Apr 22, 2017)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> 3k for a g/box or buy a running driving TT for 2.5k , mmmm let me think,


Heard... but depends on the TT's surely? I've done too much to mine to consider a new one!

Personally, I'd try the shim and if that doesn't work then run this gearbox/clutch into the ground and replace both when one fails (or replace the car entirely if that suits better)


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

What about someone like?

https://www.reconditioned-gearbox.co.uk ... gKRp_D_BwE

Do a review search on them too.


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

A_Banging_Donk said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> > 3k for a g/box or buy a running driving TT for 2.5k , mmmm let me think,
> ...


You're so right there


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Taylortony said:


> What about someone like?
> 
> https://www.reconditioned-gearbox.co.uk ... gKRp_D_BwE
> 
> Do a review search on them too.


Well I messaged these on Saturday using their quick quote option, with my email address and phone number for a quote on "delivered refurbished gearbox" and "fully fitted refurbished gearbox" for my car and have heard nothing yet...


----------



## Lucy Arbuckle (May 18, 2019)

Ref: 'What about someone like?

https://www.reconditioned-gearbox.co.uk ... gKRp_D_BwE

Do a review search on them too.'

Thanks. I've filled in their form for a 'fitted' quote. However, I'm in Derbyshire and they're in Kent, so I'm not sure how that would work? Also, despite the many positive reviews, the two negative ones I've read don't show them in a great light?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Let us know if they get back to you?

You might need to do a follow-up call, I heard nothing when entered my details for a quick quote, no email, text or calls.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

No news from the reconditioned gearbox guys ( https://www.reconditioned-gearbox.co.uk/ ) ? Maybe they are waiting for Brexit?

all advertising, is good advertising... I suppose?


----------



## Lucy Arbuckle (May 18, 2019)

No response yet, so I don't suppose I'll get one. I'll pursue more local options. Thanks. LA


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Lucy Arbuckle said:


> No response yet, so I don't suppose I'll get one. I'll pursue more local options. Thanks. LA


Ask the facebook group for a used one. Tons of gearboxes for sale.

The same people post in both groups:

-audi ttmk1 f&c sales parts and wants

-audi tt marketplace - all generations


----------



## Lucy Arbuckle (May 18, 2019)

OK, thanks, I might try that.

LA


----------

